# Fritz Lissauer: Violin concerto op.100 (1922/23)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Fritz Lissauer* (1874-1937) was a German-Jewish composer, the full score of his *Violin concerto* op.100 (1922/23) can be downloaded free of charge from my website:

https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/fritz-lissauer/

Check my site if you care for further details.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

vlncto said:


> *Fritz Lissauer* (1874-1937) was a German-Jewish composer, the full score of his *Violin concerto* op.100 (1922/23) can be downloaded free of charge from my website:
> 
> https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/fritz-lissauer/
> 
> Check my site if you care for further details.


Thank you, Tobias, for your unwavering passion for uncovering unknown/underrated violin concertos. I appreciate your work.


----------

